# seçtim



## Mindlevery

Merhaba!

I need translation for this, please! 

*"**Senin için şarkılar seçtim içimden."*

Thank you!


----------



## dudasd

For you, I chose (the) songs from my soul. (=with all my heart, with love)


----------



## Mindlevery

Teşekkür ederim!


----------



## Volcano

*I choosed, past tense
*


----------



## dudasd

Choose, chose, chosen, Volcano.  Irregular verb.


----------



## Mindlevery

Ah, ok, past tense!  Thanks!


----------



## Volcano

dudasd said:


> Choose, chose, chosen, Volcano.  Irregular verb.



*Aa yes, my mind has gone again thx...*


----------

